# They're gonna break my legs!



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

Need some advice here! 11-month Luther is 85-90 pounds now. 2-year Otto is 68 pounds of solid muscle. Winter is back here in WNY and the dogs LOVE playing in the snow. We live on 43 acres and now that recalls are good, they can be off-leash. 

The problem I'm having is their play-style. They run full-bore and then start body-slamming each other - rolling over and over in the snow. It's so fun to watch - UNTIL they decide to use me as part of the game. They aren't slamming me, but Luther likes to run behind me so he can "hide" and then pounce back out at Otto, at which point the slam-fest begins in earnest once again. 

The problem is that the slam-fest is much too close to me for a few minutes until they take off across the field once again and I'm afraid I'm going to get taken out by the mad behemoths slamming back and forth.









I have been trying to "EH-EH" Luther as I see him coming, but they are so crazed, it's hard to stop the momentum. I do shoo them away, but it takes a minute or two (plenty of time to dislocate knees!) to get through to them and send 'em back out.

It seems the snow is what does this - they are fine - playing hard - but fine when there's no snow. I can recall them and do a "pack-walk" off-leash and maybe should do this more often during our snowy outings? I love to see them having so much fun, but need to find a way to communicate that this stuff has to happen a safe distance from Mom. Any ideas?


----------



## Dee Phillips (Nov 29, 2008)

They may not be confunate with you as the leader, and are trying you and if you fall your done. So lock your knees turn your back when you see them running for you. And pray Ha They really wont hit you if your turned around but it is hard to trust,and then just calmly tell them no.What brats they are. Gotta love them. Best


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

When I take Clover to play with her friends, they do the same thing. I am fairly solid at 6'6" and 240, but I make sure I bend my knees slightly so that if they do hit me, it does not take out my knees and helps me react. They do have fun don't they.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Weber1bWhen I take Clover to play with her friends, they do the same thing. I am fairly solid at 6'6" and 240, but I make sure I bend my knees slightly so that if they do hit me, it does not take out my knees and helps me react. They do have fun don't they.


Boy, do they EVER have fun!







I do bend my knees and do my best to stay out of their path. 

Princess55, I don't think there is a leadership issue (hopefully). I'm thinking that Luther needs a little confidence occasionally. Although Otto is smaller, he is a pretty dominant dog and if the play gets too rough, "little" Luther may be coming for support - or he is just wanting to include me in the game. Not sure which....


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I have 2-2 year olds and 1-6 month old GSD's when we go for walks in the field or the woods or even if I walk back and forth to the dog kennel I have a 5 foot walking stick that I always take with me if all 3 boys are out at the same time. The walking stick is part of my presence. I have only had to put it out in front of me a few times to ward them off. ( I have never hit them with it but I have put it out there so that they have run into it instead of me. It works very well.
The reason I use this is because the neighbor women had a 5 year old lab and he ran full force into her and shattered her knee, believe me I cannot afford to be off work for a couple of months like her. 
So thats why I carry a big stick...LOL


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

This is my boys on a daily basis...LOL
Here we come Mom....









This is why I take my walking stick with me...LOL
Buck out front, Pup in second and Lewie bringing up the rear!!!


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BucksMomThis is my boys on a daily basis...LOL
> Here we come Mom....
> 
> 
> ...


PERFECT! Thank you so much, BucksMom. (Replace your dogs with mine and this is a scene I see regularly here, too) I know that will work - and will give me an excuse to go get one! I've always looked at them in woodworking stores and thought they'd be so cool, but wondered if I'd ever really use one - now I know I will!

Thank you!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Your welcome Marti, glad I could help.
When you get your walking stick you will have to post
a picture of it. Have fun walking!!!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I like that idea. I think it would look cool out in the woods too!


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BucksMomYour welcome Marti, glad I could help.
> When you get your walking stick you will have to post
> a picture of it. Have fun walking!!!


No "real" walking stick yet - but I remembered my little flag pole - wood pole for hanging flags from your porch. It's thin and not all that sturdy, but the right length. I took it out on our walk yesterday and it really, really helps. Of course, if they really slammed into it, I'm sure it would break, but even this made a big difference. I just planted it in the ground as a barrier to the dogs when they came rolling near me. I think it was the combination of that - and me standing my ground - that worked to help me feel more confident and become a "solid" object that they were more cautious about.










Will post photos when I get the real one!

Thanks, again, BucksMom.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Princess55So lock your knees turn your back when you see them running for you.


Do *NOT* lock your knees! Whatever you do, do not do this. It is better to take an impact (such as two rough-housing dogs) _without _your knees locked than with them locked. Locking your knees, then getting slammed with two huge dogs will cause quite a bit of damage including the potential of having your knee blown out.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

An attorney that worked at the state's office had to have knee surgery for her GSD coming up behind her and nailing her in the knee.

I've already had knee surgery on one (not due to the dogs) so I'm careful if I hear them charging to keep my legs/knees moving.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

I second .....Carry a Big Sturdy Stick, after mine broke through weak wooden ones I took the shovel off the end and use the solid handle, they can not break that one! 

I third... when you hear them coming bend your knees...

Carrying a stick also is good for breaking up dogs who are getting a bit too feisty with each other.

Works great for dogs who like to jump up ....hold horizontal and dog jumps into stick...won't happen more than a couple times before they realize when I jump on mom I knock my head and it hurts!

Also works to kill snakes should you come upon a poisonous one in the woods (had it happen, bit dog, had to kill snake to id correct anti venom-fortunately juvenile so not too big of a snake)


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Here I am with my stick and 6 of my 8 out hiking-that's our cabin by the creek in the background


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

thats a lot of dogs.lol how do find enough time for all of them , i only have one and its a puppy 4 and a half months old and a working line and he needs a lot of play time and activities to do.walks , tug of war and a slow moving chase game around the back yard oh and fetch with his tennis ball ....if not he is up all night moving around his crate and restless.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Aw Crooked Creek, thats cool looks like me with my 3, maybe I can get hubby to take a picture of me walking and the boys running. You have beautiful dogs.

No I try never to lock my knees, I also listen for charging and rough housing behind me. I have one that hides behind me so I then have to be extra careful.

I had a broom that the bristle part was no good anymore so I unscrewed the stick part and that is what I use. It is bright blue with a white top.

Martie how are things going on your walks with your walking stick? Post some pictures.


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

If you have a ski pole they work great too!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I tried doing the "carry a large stick" thing at the rental cabin.......and Cash grabbed it and ran around with it (was about a 4-1/2 foot long, 2" diameter "stick"!) lol


----------

